# Blocking in exterior wall



## cwright7080 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have been unable to locate any information in the VRC book on how blocking
in walls should be spaced, plenty on floors, but none on wall construction.  Am I
over looking it or is it not stated?   I have a 15' high wall ( to apex of gable ) and
wanted to make sure I put the right spacing of blocking, so I don't fail any
inspections.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Apr 4, 2018)

If you are referring to blocking used as lateral restraint, then 2012 IRC table 602.3(5).


----------



## conarb (Apr 5, 2018)

cwright7080 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been unable to locate any information in the VRC book on how blocking
> in walls should be spaced, plenty on floors, but none on wall construction.  Am I
> over looking it or is it not stated?   I have a 15' high wall ( to apex of gable ) and
> ...



Check out R302.11 fireblocking:



			
				2013 CRC said:
			
		

> *R302.11 Fireblocking*. In combustible construction, fireblocking
> shall be provided to cut off all concealed draft openings
> (both vertical and horizontal) and to fonn an effective
> fire barrier between stories and between a top story and the
> ...



Interestingly when I started out it was over 7', then it went to 8' eliminating it in most 8' ceiling homes but bringing up the lateral support issue with line-wire stucco applications so they required centerline blocking at mid-span for the first 4' off each corner for line-wire applications, then sheathing came back eliminating the lateral support requirement, then it went to 10' as above.  

BTW, the above quote is the 2013 CRC, but if you are not in Calfiornia there are no vertical margin lines indicating any changes from the 2012 IRC.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 5, 2018)

FLSTF01 said:


> If you are referring to blocking used as lateral restraint, then 2012 IRC table 602.3(5).








cwright7080,
The first time I read your post I was a little confused; the abbreviation VRC is Part II of the Virginia Uniform Statewide Building Code, also known as the “Virginia Rehabilitation Code,” (or the “VRC”)

For this site I would use IRC.


----------

